# Oops! Began defrosting turkey early..refroze.. will it be ok?



## mmmmm (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello. I'm cooking my first whole turkey next week. I heard that a turkey takes about 5 days to defrost in the fridge, so I brought my frozen turkey home and stuck it in the fridge. Welllll.. that's not how long an 11.5 turkey takes to defrost. As soon as I found it will only take 2 days, I immediately took it from the fridge and into the freezer. It was in the fridge for about 18.5 hours. Will it be okay and just as tasty when I defrost it for real next week


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 17, 2007)

Even though it's a relatively small bird, if I were you I would just put it back in the fridge.  I've had *5*-pound ducks take 3-4 days to fully defrost in my fridge.  Plus, keep in mind that even after your bird fully defrosts it's still good for several days refrigerated as is.

Why take a chance on a partially defrosted bird (not that that's the end of the world)?  I say stick it back in the fridge.  Even if the "powers that be" & your fridge temp prevail & your turkey is defrosted by Monday, it'll still be just fine for Thursday roasting.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 17, 2007)

My turkeys are usually about 12 - 15 lbs. and it takes about 5 days to defrost in my fridge.


----------



## mmmmm (Nov 17, 2007)

It's back in the fridge. Thank you.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2007)

mmmm, i bought my turkey yesterday, a 19 pounder, which was frozen solid. i really didn't want to empty out a freezer just to store it for a coupla days, so it went into the fridge.

i did some reading up on it today, and we both should be ok. even if the bird is defrosted by tomorrow, it should be good for another week or so without suffering any noticably ill effects in quality.

actually, it's better to be sure that it's defrosted rather than try to cook something that's still frozen in the center. it would become terribly dry and overcooked trying to get it to reach the proper temp internally.


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 17, 2007)

In my experience, it's always taken a lot longer to thaw a turkey than they say.  Of course, I keep my fridge pretty cold.

BC


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2007)

You don't have to start cooking a turkey the instant it's defrosted.

Refrigerators are made to keep unfrozen food safe for days.  If your turkey thaws out on Monday, the fridge will keep it in good shape until Thursday.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 18, 2007)

*I would definitely check the temperature in your fridge.  An 11.5 lb. turkey should take much longer to defrost than 2 days.  I always get 2  twelve pounders and they take at least 4 days to defrost completely.  My fridge is at 36 degrees. *
*Because they're vacuum sealed, they will still be fresh 3 days after defrosting.  *


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 18, 2007)

36 in a Fridge! are you NUTS!!!!

they should be at 4 degrees at Most!

wait a min I`ll find the Correct recommendation....

here`s one: FSIC: Knowing your fridge


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2007)

yt, you're thinking celsius, and I'm thinking Fahrenheit.  36 degrees F is OK


----------



## Caine (Nov 18, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> 36 in a Fridge! are you NUTS!!!!
> 
> they should be at 4 degrees at Most!


 
Ya gotta take into consideration what country each poster is in. A 36F refrigerator in Kenora, Minnesota would be 2C in Braintree, Mannitoba.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> 36 in a Fridge! are you NUTS!!!!
> 
> they should be at 4 degrees at Most!
> 
> ...


 

In the US, our refrigerators run on Fahrenheit.  You need a conversion kit to run one on centigrade (Celsius).


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 18, 2007)

well I guess Someone has to be palmed off with all the old redundant junk :P


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry, YT.  Come to the US for the good stuff! ;-)


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 18, 2007)

True, I`m into Antiquated stuff :P


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 18, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> 36 in a Fridge! are you NUTS!!!!
> 
> they should be at 4 degrees at Most!
> 
> ...


 
*Am I nuts? No I don't think so and you should take a good hard look at the facts.  Know what you're talking about before you criticize. No one keeps their refrigerator at 4 degrees. My freezer is at 0 degrees and everything is frozen solid. Think again.*


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 18, 2007)

DramaQueen said:


> *Am I nuts? No I don't think so and you should take a good hard look at the facts.  Know what you're talking about before you criticize. No one keeps their refrigerator at 4 degrees. My freezer is at 0 degrees and everything is frozen solid. Think again.*



Hmmm.. yes, I can see how you earned your Nick Name 

read above, I`ll think you`ll find that you`re just using an antiquated temp system that has led to a Simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Caine (Nov 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> Hmmm.. yes, I can see how you earned your Nick Name
> 
> read above, I`ll think you`ll find that you`re just using an antiquated temp system that has led to a Simple misunderstanding.


 
Sorry, YT, but you're the one on the wrong measuring system. If God wanted us on the metric system, there would have only been 10 apostles!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Caine said:


> Sorry, YT, but you're the one on the wrong measuring system. If God wanted us on the metric system, there would have only been 10 apostles!


That's funny!!

So why did we get 10 toes and 10 digits then??? Huh? Huh??


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll take our system.  36 degrees sounds so much warmer than 4 degrees.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I'll take our system. 36 degrees sounds so much warmer than 4 degrees.


But then you get a day like today (here) where it would almost be 100F!  37C seems quite hot enough!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2007)

No more fighting, boys and girls.  We share a common ground at a chilly -40 degrees!


----------

